# 2003 Polaris 700 4x4 Sportsmann ATV For Sale



## snowpushers (Dec 13, 2014)

1897 hours (see photo)
354.9 miles (see photo)
50" Eagle Plow
Ramsey 3000 pound winch
3' x 6' Nichols ATV Trailer with wire mesh sides and tailgate (manual dumping)
Complete service on Oct 2016 many new internal parts, starter, belt,battery, brakes (4),spark plugs, clutch, all filters, all fluids changed, over $2500.00 in costs.Have recipts, all work completed at local ATV dealer. Third owner, have title.
Asking $4300.00
For more information or photos contact Frank at [email protected]


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe its me again but i dont see pics


----------



## snowpushers (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry thought pictures were included.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

4300.00 for a 15 year old atv? and a tiny trailer? Typo?


----------

